# Bronze Pigeon ID and Genetics?



## Cascadia (Apr 12, 2017)

Last year I acquired two really pretty Portuguese Tumblers, I know when I sign them up for a show it's easy to just put "Tortoiseshell" on their coop tag, but I'd love to know more of the genetics behind these birds, because Finally they have produced a squab!

I'm only curious because at the first quick glance both birds look very similar, but the hen has less brown and less white. The cock though has a Lot of white and nearly his entire wind shield is brown, and his white seems crisper? Are they different kinds of bronze, and are different white markings (grizzle, pied?) affecting them or is it the same genes and different looks?

know some kinds of grizzle and whites will appear after the first few molts. I have no experience with grizzle, I've only had one grizzle before (roller) and she's never produced any squab with white on it (this year she's paired with another grizzle though so we'll see?) and their squab, whose very young granted, has no white. Are there certain kinds of grizzling and pied that show up at hatch? If so which are those and which show up after some molts? 

I hope the photos work, if not well...


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Bumping..... following this thread.. 
what nice looking porties you have, I miss mine! 

I hope you get some answers.


----------

